# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Καλώδια τροφοδοσίας, Οχταράκι 2pin, 2x0,75 , μαύρο, 2 μέτρα

## mesazon

Πωλούνται Καλώδια τροφοδοσίας, Οχταράκι 2pin, 2x0,75 , μαύρο, 2 μέτρα

Καινούρια, Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα 30 τεμάχια

IMG_0277.jpg

Τιμή: 1 ευρώ / τεμάχιο

----------

